# Other Programming > AJAX >  XMLHttpRequest on Safari

## aaronking

Hello,

I have the following JavaScript code:



```

<script language="javascript">
var xmlhttp;
	if (window.XMLHttpRequest) {
		// code for IE7+, Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari
		xmlhttp=new XMLHttpRequest();
	} else if (window.ActiveXObject) {
		// code for IE6, IE5
		xmlhttp=new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLHTTP");
	} else {
		alert("Your browser does not support XMLHTTP!");
	}

	xmlhttp.open( "GET", "http://www.w3schools.com/xml/plant_catalog.xml", true );   
    xmlhttp.send(null); 

       xmlhttp.onreadystatechange = function () 
	   {
		alert( xmlhttp.responsetext );
        document.write(xmlhttp.responsetext);
	   }
</script>
```

In Safari it comes up saying: *undefined*.

does anyone know why its doing this?

I am running Safari 5.1.2.

Or does anyone know another way of viewing an XML/or, another page client-side, without using php or asp (server-side).

----------


## the_cat

You have a typo - it should be "responseText" not "responsetext", plus you need to test that there is a response and it's "OK" before you try doing anything with it:


```
xmlhttp.onreadystatechange=function()
   {
   if (xmlhttp.readyState===4 && xmlhttp.status===200)
     {
	alert( xmlhttp.responseText );
        document.write(xmlhttp.responseText);
     }
   }
```

A simple way to view XML code is using XSLT. W3Schools - as always - have a great tutorial on these: http://www.w3schools.com/xsl/default.asp

----------

